# the sox trade....errrrrr i mean dump



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 27, 2012)

thank fucking god!







goodbye and don't come back.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 28, 2012)

That trade sure won't fix the Sox' clubhouse. They are a mess. The Dodgers however are quickly becoming the Yankees of the national league.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 28, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> That trade sure won't fix the Sox' clubhouse. They are a mess. The Dodgers however are quickly becoming the Yankees of the national league.
> 
> View attachment 2312035


Hell no it wont but we freed up enough money for a new team so we can flood the clubhouse with new faces.......


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 28, 2012)

got rid of all the boozers maybe they will play games sober now!


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 29, 2012)

Aint nothing good going to come from the Sox clubhouse until they get rid of a few more troublemakers... Most of all, Valentine. He is a Grade A, grass fed idiot.


----------



## ink the world (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm happy to see Beckett go.

The moves over the last few months dnot make sense. Why dump Youk and then Gonzo a few weeks later?
Glad to see Theo gone, his roster moves for the last few years were abysmal. I miss Tito


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 29, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Aint nothing good going to come from the Sox clubhouse until they get rid of a few more troublemakers... Most of all, Valentine. He is a Grade A, grass fed idiot.


Bobby is an idiot but what did you expect? The office hires a guy and tells him he cant bring his staff to help so he's essentially on his own in the dugout. I knew he wouldn't save shit. However there is no possible way you can blame bobby more than the players themselves. Becket and lester killed the sox this year. Gonzo sucked to start the year and pedrioa is underperforming.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 29, 2012)

The true idiots of the whole thing are LA. Its literally something my fantasy baseball commissioner would have axed for being an unfair trade lol.

La has the money but they sure are fucking retarded


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 30, 2012)

tomahawk2406 said:


> Bobby is an idiot but what did you expect? The office hires a guy and tells him he cant bring his staff to help so he's essentially on his own in the dugout. I knew he wouldn't save shit. However there is no possible way you can blame bobby more than the players themselves. Becket and lester killed the sox this year. Gonzo sucked to start the year and pedrioa is underperforming.


Actually, Being a sad ass Mets fan (1986!) and having valentine as a manager for several years I can tell you it doesn't matter if bobby surrounds himself with his entire family and college buddies, he is a cancer to any organization. That being said the inmates are running the nuthouse there and that only compounds the problems because even on bobby's best day dealing with him is like trying to talk to a teenage girl after she has been denied access to a bieber concert.



tomahawk2406 said:


> The true idiots of the whole thing are LA. Its literally something my fantasy baseball commissioner would have axed for being an unfair trade lol.
> 
> La has the money but they sure are fucking retarded


Actually when you take into account prospects and the money exchange _and _the relief of problem players this deal isn't bad at all.

I've been playing fantasy baseball for over 20 years and you just cannot evaluate real life trades via fantasy standpoint. In fantasy baseball it's all about _now_. To a lesser extent in keeper leagues...

Oh well, the pain will all be over soon enough and we can all latch onto our "playoff" teams. In my case I'll be rooting for any team that's currently playing the Yankees. Go Sawx!


----------

